
Thoughts on Meteor for rapid prototyping of an MVP - alialavi
I have been considering Meteor as the framework of choice for a web startup I&#x27;m involved with. The product involves some realtime features (video chat etc) and it seems Meteor has some advantages to other platforms (Django, Rials etc). At this stage, we need to add and change features at a rapid pace and words on the street is that you can deliver faster with Meteor (even if it&#x27;s not the most scalable, which is not a concern at this stage).<p>Is Meteor a mature enough framework (cf. Django, Rails, Express, ...) to build our MVP on, and to find good talents to help us with it, since I am considering outsourcing big chunks of the job?
======
sgdesign
You could check out Vulcan: [http://vulcanjs.org](http://vulcanjs.org)

